# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  رئيسا جامعتي مؤتة والطفيلة التقنية أوكلا لنوابهما تسيير الامور

## عُبادة

رئيسا جامعتي مؤتة والطفيلة التقنية أوكلا لنوابهما تسيير الامور




عمان - الدستور - امان السائح

اعلنت مصادر مطلعة في وزارة التعليم العالي ان رئيسي جامعتي مؤتة والطفيلة التقنية اللذين انتهت قانونيا مدتهما اوكلا الى احد نوابهما تسيير امور الجامعة بموجب كتاب رسمي الى وزارة التعليم العالي حيث انه لا يجوز لهما الان التوقيع على اوراق رسمية خاصة بالجامعة الى حين تعيين رئيس جديد للجامعة.

واشارت الى ان القرارات الخاصة برؤساء الجامعات سيتم حسمها خلال الايام المقبلة ، مشيرة الى ان الوزارة وعلى رأسها الدكتور وليد المعاني يعكفون على دراسة كافة التفاصيل قبل اتخاذ اي قرار او التنسيب باية اجراءات سيما وان مجلس التعليم العالي لن يعقد خلال الايام الحالية قبل ان تتضح الامور.

واشارت المصادر الى ان وزير التعليم العالي يبحث الان كافة القضايا الخاصة بملفات التعليم العالي وهو بصدد عقد مؤتمر صحفي خلال اسبوع للاجابة عن اية تساؤلات تطرحها وسائل الاعلام بحرية ووضوح وشفافية.


التاريخ : 03-03-2009

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يلعن ابو الواسطات

----------


## غسان

شكله قرار نقل رؤساء الجامعات رح ينلغي ... 

هو ضربة مقفي من الشديفات قبل ما يطير ...

----------

